# Cormorants!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

:evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: 
I can't believe that the fish and game will not use their ability to rid the community fisheries of these POS! I was told yesterday that they CAN get federal permits to kill them but they can't figure out how to do it "safely". Give me a break, i know where the ones that clean out Roy pond are roosting. Nowhere near a house or dwelling. I could wipe them out with a pellet gun. This rape of our resources has got to stop NOW!
My son is in the Fishing Club there and NONE of the kids got to catch a fish tonight because the gawddamn birds have cleaned it out. My blood boils when i see one and to have a CO tell me they CAN kill them makes it worse. When i ask how much the ticket is they say they would get first shot if they could but no price. I am at the point of risking a ticket to rid the world of a few of them that return every day.
They have small radio controlled boats that they chase them with but it has become a game to them. They are getting more ballsy than ever. Is there ANYONE who can do anything??????????????????????????
To watch all of those kids show up with high hopes of catching what could be their first fish and they get to watch those bastards clean out the pond right in front of them hurts me severely. It's a good thing my doc upped my dosage. I can't even tell you how much this pisses me off. **O**


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

need a hug? give me a call, ill bring the pellet gun and risk the ticket with ya


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

I agree with you totally I wish someone would blast them.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I would hate to see ya pissed off before the Uppage in the meds :lol: . I agree with ya also. They know its a easy meal ticket at these community ponds. Start blastin a few of them. You know the DWR is trying to come up with a plan like the feds did in Idaho for the pelicans, but they just cant decide between 3 badgers and 2 skunks, or 2 badgers and 3 skunks. I hear they are still looking for public imput!!!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

If only it was that easy.

Because big brother [The Feds] have the birds listed as protected, you can't kill them.
The DWR would love to rid the ponds of these birds but their hands are tied.
Getting permission from the Feds is only a part of the problem.

Next you have to clear state and local law enforcement.
Now for the hard part.
There are people that believe that the birds have a right to be here and eat the fish.

Others don't know anything about them but would have a cow, if they heard that they were being killed, just because they eat fish.

Just think how it will get all blown out of proportion when it hits the news that the DWR is killing birds, just because they eat fish.
What's next.
Any bird that eats a fish will be put on the DWR's hit list!
This is going to be a hard sell to the public.

The public will have to be educated about the problem, the feds aill have to give permission and the local police will have to buy into the plan, before anything will happen.

This all takes time and things are in the works right now to try to rid the ponds of these pests.

One thing to remember.
Build it and they will come.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I hear ya Dale, but when the CO says they already have the permits to kill them and nothing is being done it pisses me off. Big Brother and local LE already said go but the square wheels or progress are not turning. Off to the airport i go. When are we getting cats Dale?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> I hear ya Dale, but when the CO says they already have the permits to kill them and nothing is being done it **** me off. Big Brother and local LE already said go but the square wheels or progress are not turning. Off to the airport i go. When are we getting cats Dale?


You are only part correct about the DWR having permission.
They have been permitted to use very limited force in a few places like the ponds that are being used to raise fish.
Even in these places, there are only a couple of people are are permited to do it.

This will take time and won't happen as fast as we would like it to but that's the way the government works, like it or not.
I will be on the list that doesn't like it myself but that is just the way it is.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Being allowed to kill them may be a task, but putting up a simple net over the top of the ponds is easy and it works. Hard to do on someplace like Bountiful pond but not very hard at places like Willow and Clinton.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I have a one acre pond where we used to plant rainbows. We would put in maybe 300 fish in the 10 to 12 inch range for the kids to catch. Every year the cormorants would come and gorge themselves. I've seen a time when they were soooooo full they couldn't even fly. They do migrate on to bigger and better places.

I think the thing to do is to either plant bigger fish, which is a lot more expensive, but not so much if you consider what it costs to feed large numbers of cormorants. OR, switch to bass and cats in all the community ponds. Another option would be to wait on planting rainbows until after the cormorants migrated through.

To continue to plant the community ponds and have the birds eat them all up is definetly not the right thing to be doing.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

One opition that is being looked at is to stop spring trout stocking.
The birds are gone by the time trout are stocked in the fall.
Bass are not a good option because the State doesn't raise them.

Stocking larger trout isn't a good option because,
The cost of raising them larger is very expensive and
Cormorants will eat trout that are up to or over 16" long.

Catfish may be the answer. 
The state is starting to raise catfish and in a few years, they will be able to stock catfish that are raised here.
The only problem with catfish and even bass, is that they like warm water and are not very active in the spring.

One thing that is for sure,
Cormorants are a big problem that isn't going to go away very fast.


----------



## scottie985 (Jan 4, 2010)

Not to raise your blood pressure too much ask them how many pounds of fish each of those birds eat per day. Too bad none of the kids caught anything. Hard to get them interested in fishing if all they ever do is dunk a worm.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> lunkerhunter2 said:
> 
> 
> > I hear ya Dale, but when the CO says they already have the permits to kill them and nothing is being done it **** me off. Big Brother and local LE already said go but the square wheels or progress are not turning. Off to the airport i go. When are we getting cats Dale?
> ...


I need to speak with you on this Dale. What i was told and what you are saying don't match. I'll hit you up at the pond soon.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

I don't recall where I have seen this but it seems to me it maybe a good fix. What if we where to erect large poles and run wire across the pond? I know this may hinder the casting overhand but the pond isn't really that big. Plus I think we could get the right height to still allow a good cast and for the birds to have a tough time getting in. Maybe even use some netting around the outside. I know this may seem extreme but I think done correctly and as a community activity we could get it done pretty cheap.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

This is an idea that has been discussed with the DWR.
I just don't see how it would work without getting a lot of folks tangled in the wire.

There still may be some form of poles and wire tried though.
Something sure has to be done.


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Maybe do like the Chinese do. Put a ring around here neck that makes there throat to small to swallow the fish, then when they come up with one, take it away.
If the bird happens to fly away with the ring around it's neck, permenent solution.


----------



## Cyprinid_23 (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks for providing the inside scoop, Dale. This is definitely a frustrating issue at the community ponds. While the DWR and cities are working things out, it would help to speed things up if anglers who have comments (frustrations in this case) voice them at the DWR Regional Advisory Council (RAC) meetings. The RAC meetings are meant to be a forum for the public to be heard. The change to a 2-fish limit at the community fisheries that went into effect this year was a result of enough people showing up at these meetings to voice their opinion that fish were being harvested too quickly from the ponds. Change can come quickly with cormorant control too, but only if enough people show up to tell the RAC board that they have had it with cormorants. 

If you're interested in going, then next RAC meeting is tomorrow night (5/19) in Brigham City. Here are the particulars:

Northern Region
May 19, 6 p.m.
Brigham City Community Center
24 N 300 W, Brigham City


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Cyprinid_23 said:


> Thanks for providing the inside scoop, Dale. This is definitely a frustrating issue at the community ponds. While the DWR and cities are working things out, it would help to speed things up if anglers who have comments (frustrations in this case) voice them at the DWR Regional Advisory Council (RAC) meetings. The RAC meetings are meant to be a forum for the public to be heard. The change to a 2-fish limit at the community fisheries that went into effect this year was a result of enough people showing up at these meetings to voice their opinion that fish were being harvested too quickly from the ponds. Change can come quickly with cormorant control too, but only if enough people show up to tell the RAC board that they have had it with cormorants.
> 
> If you're interested in going, then next RAC meeting is tomorrow night (5/19) in Brigham City. Here are the particulars:
> 
> ...


I will not waste my time at the RAC's. I have seen the process "work" and I am not impressed. The RAC's and WB are worthless IMHO. We would be better off asking Hussain Obama to take care of it. :wink:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

LH2,
Sorry that you feel that way.
I do understand where you are coming from but not voicing your opinion at the RAC, is like not voting in elections. Your voice will not be heard, if you don't speak.

The system has it's flaws but it is the system that we have to work with.
Complaisance will not help the cause.
We need to voice what we see at the Ponds and let the State and Feds know what these birds are doing.
If we want to actively do something to get rid of Cormorants, we need to have our concerns heard. 
Folks,
Please attend the meetings and email the Division if you want to see something happen.
We have to stop the Cormorants before they take over the State.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Cyprinid_23 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for providing the inside scoop, Dale. This is definitely a frustrating issue at the community ponds. While the DWR and cities are working things out, it would help to speed things up if anglers who have comments (frustrations in this case) voice them at the DWR Regional Advisory Council (RAC) meetings. The RAC meetings are meant to be a forum for the public to be heard. The change to a 2-fish limit at the community fisheries that went into effect this year was a result of enough people showing up at these meetings to voice their opinion that fish were being harvested too quickly from the ponds. Change can come quickly with cormorant control too, but only if enough people show up to tell the RAC board that they have had it with cormorants.
> ...


+1000 I won't waste any more of my time atending these sham of a public input meetings either. Atotal waste of time. Even when the RAC listens the board does what they want regardless of what the input was.


----------



## Fishermantony (Apr 16, 2010)

I agree that the state and the feds are doing nothing to rid of the POS birds. I have seen these birds take fish from little kids fishing right off the hook and the kids start crying cuz it was there first fish and it make me feel bad. I have also caught two of them with my fly pole at farmington pond, when i tryed to get them off people start yelling at me dont hurt them i told them they should shut up and to mind there own business. At roy i told them to use an airsoft gun. it wont kill them but i think that somthing needs to be done NOW!!!! :twisted:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Interesting comments.
First of all, the DWR is actively doing something about Comorants.

They have purchased RC Boats and used them at some of the ponds.
They have added structure to the ponds to give the fish a place to hide from the birds.
The DWR in partnership with the Feds, have trained City employees in the use of a non lethal pistol that shoots a noise maker much like an M80 firecracker.
The DWR is working with the Feds to gain permission to use air soft guns on the birds.
These actions are all normally illigal harassment of a protected bird.
It takes time to change rules and laws.
We were asked to attend RAC meetings and to voice our support of harassing Cormorants.
I was there but no one else was.

If you want to see change, you need to become active and have your voice heard.
It's not too late.
You can go online and let the DWR know how you feel about the Cormorant problem.
Believe it or not, they do listen.
They don't alwaye see things your way.
How can they.
If 10 people email the DWR, there will likely be 10 different ideas and complaints.
The Division does what they can with what they have to work with.
I support and commend their efforts.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Here is a website I found for the Comorants as well as other species for Non-Lethal control. Some of the are less costly than a R/C Boat and require no personnal operation only monitoring. I don't know check it out and see.

http://www.doityourselfpestcontrolsuppl ... _scare.htm


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

What eats Cormorants? Just get a few of them around.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

KennyC said:


> Here is a website I found for the Comorants as well as other species for Non-Lethal control. Some of the are less costly than a R/C Boat and require no personnal operation only monitoring. I don't know check it out and see.
> 
> http://www.doityourselfpestcontrolsuppl ... _scare.htm


Kenny,
Thanks for the link.
You reminded me that the DWR had also issued high intensity laser pointers to some of the Cities, to use in low light conditions.
These lazers do a great job in low light.
The birds hate them!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I was at Willow Pond last weekend and I saw about 10-15 of these birds, but what was interesting was there was also three huge while pelicans. The Pelicans were following the Cormorants around and when they would surface with a fish they wold try and steal it. It was interesting.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

jahan said:


> I was at Willow Pond last weekend and I saw about 10-15 of these birds, but what was interesting was there was also three huge while pelicans. The Pelicans were following the Cormorants around and when they would surface with a fish they wold try and steal it. It was interesting.


I had never seen a pelican at Meadow Creek until today. Now we are really screwed. A load of 3 1/2" BBB's and i could have rid the pond of all of the cormorants that were there today. Lined up like fence posts. If i only had the balls...


----------



## Tony (Dec 28, 2007)

The ponds round the valley are starting to attract mergansers. They eat a lot of planters


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Tony said:


> The ponds round the valley are starting to attract mergansers. They eat a lot of planters


Pelicans are aslo showing up in force in places they never were. :evil:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Unfortunately the saying," Build It And They Will Come," applies to birds as well as people.


----------



## Quacker Smacker (Mar 3, 2010)

i say we get rid of the treehuggers and then the birds, then we'll have no complaints _(O)_


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Why don't they temporarily install muskies Lol Then you wouldn't have a bird problem. :lol:


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > I was at Willow Pond last weekend and I saw about 10-15 of these birds, but what was interesting was there was also three huge while pelicans. The Pelicans were following the Cormorants around and when they would surface with a fish they wold try and steal it. It was interesting.
> ...


I have counted up to 20 pelicans and 15 cormorants on Willow pond all at the same time. It was hard casting and not hitting one of them


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

RnF said:


> lunkerhunter2 said:
> 
> 
> > jahan said:
> ...


Nothing wrong with accidentally snagging a few. Just make sure that when you get them within reach that you smash their heads and kill them. DO NOT LET THEM GO UNHARMED!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Funny you say that. I snagged one a couple weeks ago. Not on purpose though. I was using sinking fly line and thought I had a big fish on and all of a sudden one of those birds popped up and I had his foot snagged.

That was one interesting fight. Boy was he pissed off at me! They fly popped off at the shore.


----------

